# double eyelids



## julietttt

How do you say "double eyelids" in Korean?What about "single eyelids" and "eyelid tape"?
I was wondering if there are specific words for them or if it's just like in English e.g. Korean for "double"+Korean for "eyelids".

How would you say a girl/boy has double/single eyelids in a sentence?


----------



## terredepomme

Double eyelid - 쌍꺼풀. Single eyelid - 외꺼풀(Double). eyelid tapes - 쌍꺼풀 테이프. 쌍 - doppio, 외 - esteriore


----------



## julietttt

Grazie mille  Come posso dire "she has double eyelids?"


----------



## Superhero1

그녀는 쌍꺼풀이 있어요.

그녀는 쌍꺼풀이 없어요. (single eyelid)

We rarely say 외꺼풀. The standard is usually 쌍꺼풀.

e.g. 난 쌍꺼풀이 있는 여자가 좋더라.
난 쌍꺼풀이 없는 남자가 좋더라.


----------



## julietttt

I didn't know that! 감사합니다 ^^


----------

